# Thule en México o ya lo que sea!



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

Oigan no saben donde conseguir Thule en México? Fui a Viansi pero no se animan a traer los rieles que quiero y los maniacos me devolvieron mi dinero después de más de 2 meses de no poderlos cosneguir.

A ver a quien se le ocurre algo. Lo que sea es bueno, mientras sea para techo, no se necesite desprender la rueda de enfrente y no agarre la bici del cuadro.

También me han fallado con mi asiento SDG.... buuuuu!!!!

Ya necesito volver a pisar el Ajusco, me aburro mucho.

Todo por andar de sangrón en no querer usar un rack de cajuela pero bueno... con el tràfico sabatino de por acà que empieza desde las 8, me da pavor pensar en que le peguen por atràs al carro se atore una llanta con el de a lado xD

Por cierto.... mi carcacha no circula mañana... buuuuuuu!!!!!!


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Por eso no hay que confiar en Bicimaniacos..

Ritopc pidio unos rieles Thule a EUA y se los trajeron rápido y sin pagar impuestos, no veo porque no puedas hacer lo mismo.


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

tacubaya said:


> Por eso no hay que confiar en Bicimaniacos..
> 
> Ritopc pidio unos rieles Thule a EUA y se los trajeron rápido y sin pagar impuestos, no veo porque no puedas hacer lo mismo.


OK, le preguntaré más al rato que rollo. O si lo lee el que me pase el tip por favor donde.

Lo que había pensado era esperarme a que mi representante oficial de frontera para negocios extra-fronterizos... xD regrese de vacaciones y pedirle unos Super G que me hacen ojitos de esos que ya casi no se encuentran que vi por ahí.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Gauss said:


> Todo por andar de sangrón en no querer usar un rack de cajuela pero bueno... con el tràfico sabatino de por acà que empieza desde las 8, me da pavor pensar en que le peguen por atràs al carro se atore una llanta con el de a lado xD
> 
> Por cierto.... mi carcacha no circula mañana... buuuuuuu!!!!!!


Mete la bici al coche... Quitale las ruedas, pon unos trapos en los asientos traseros (aunque sea un vocho) y ya. Incluso, si te bajas del coche no te tienes que preocupar por la cleta.

Tus cuates que se consigan coche propio... tu bici merece todo tu amor y cariño, si tus cuates te quieren, lo entenderan. Si no, mandalos a la goma.

Mira.... en esta foto se ve el amor entre auto y cleta... Y no hay un rack de por medio.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*¡ Örale !!!!!*



Gauss said:


> OK, le preguntaré más al rato que rollo. *O si lo lee el que me pase el tip por favor donde.*
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

Jajaja. Bueno suena muy interesante la filosofía de Warp. No es un vocho pero tampoco quería ir solo. Aunque ahora que lo pienso haciendo uso de la cajuela... hasta 2 cletas caben! con todo y acompañante enfrente. Me quería ahorrar la molestia de poner y quitar, pero que más da, 5 minutos más 5 minutos menos. Ya después con otro carro quizás valga la pena un Thule. Necesito más de esa humildad que cargas Warp.


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

Warp, cambiando de tema. Que asiento tienes en tu bici? Como que me dan ganas de probar uno asi ya viendo que los maniacos me han fallado mucho.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Gauss said:


> Warp, cambiando de tema. Que asiento tienes en tu bici? Como que me dan ganas de probar uno asi ya viendo que los maniacos me han fallado mucho.


Jaja... no es humildad, es necesidad. Pero no siento el gusanito de comprarme un rack.

El asiento ... la creme de la creme... es un WTB Rocket V Stealth, cortesia de Elmadaleno.

WTB es el mejor producto que tiene en su catalogo, asientos. Son muy comodos y bien funcionales.

Te advierto que el Rocket es de 130mm de ancho y muchos sienten que es una aguja en ya sabes donde. Pero para mis isquiones, esta de pelos. Y es muy facil moverte de adelante a atras.


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

130mm de ancho? o sea que es para gente delgada como Warp? Entonces que me recomiendas? El Laser V? Creo que ese tema ya lo habiamos tocado pero bueno sorry, se me hizo fácil volver a cuestionarlo 

A mi lo que no me gustó el Power V era que me cansaba el coxis de volada! no se si por ancho o por la forma o por que. Pero era para apenas tocarlo por ratitos... digo para DH eso no importa, su tamañote ayuda mucho para apoyar la pierna o el estómago cuando lo requieres.

Creo que el Rocket es de los caritos no?


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Si desarmar la bici y ponerla en la cajuela es mucho trabajo como para oprtar por no ir a rodar, tal vez no te hace falta tanto rodar. en fin.

Del rack, yo compre un slikfit. Tengo que quitarle la rueda de enfrente, pero se me hace la mejor interfase para cuando uno sale a carretera. Los tipo sidearm tienen un no se que que no me da mucha confianza para salir a carretera. Para ciudad están chidos.

De donde pedir el thule que quieres, de cualquier tienda en EU que envíe a Mexico. Hay bastantes. Que te lo manden por USPS priority (no caben en Express, son muy grandes), el mío tardo una semana exactamente, lo declararon en 1 dollar y no pague impuestos.

Y si de rodar se trata, pues simplemente hay que decidirse: dentro del coche, en rack de cajuela o como sea, todo depende de las ganas de uno, creo.


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

Solo estaba un poco confundido, pero Warp me ha hecho ver la luz. Tambi[en ten[ia algunos problemitas con el carro... digo con su dueño. Pero ahora que le diga que mejor ni le voy a poner rack creo que le agradará la idea!

... creo que si estaba muy confundido.

Mañana voy a recoger mi cleta! (hoy no circula el carro :madmax: )


----------



## eyderman (May 13, 2004)

*Triángulo amoroso desbalanceado*

Jejeje mi buen Warp, creo que ahí lo que se aprecia es que el dueño le tiene más amor a la cleta que al pobre auto, y a juzgar por los tallones en la salpicadera, hasta podríamos especular que tu manejo en la bici es un poco más preciso que detrás del volante 

saludos!



Warp said:


> Mete la bici al coche... Quitale las ruedas, pon unos trapos en los asientos traseros (aunque sea un vocho) y ya. Incluso, si te bajas del coche no te tienes que preocupar por la cleta.
> 
> Tus cuates que se consigan coche propio... tu bici merece todo tu amor y cariño, si tus cuates te quieren, lo entenderan. Si no, mandalos a la goma.
> 
> Mira.... en esta foto se ve el amor entre auto y cleta... Y no hay un rack de por medio.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

eyderman said:


> Jejeje mi buen Warp, creo que ahí lo que se aprecia es que el dueño le tiene más amor a la cleta que al pobre auto,


Tu quieres mas a tu auto??? :skep:



eyderman said:


> y a juzgar por los tallones en la salpicadera, hasta podríamos especular que tu manejo en la bici es un poco más preciso que detrás del volante
> 
> saludos!


1.- Se ve que nunca le has prestado el auto a tu esposa. 

2.- Si manejas tu auto como tu MTB presiento que vas a terminas con algunos rayones en el auto...  Pasa que los autos son mas delicaditos.


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

Su auto tiene ganas de unos tallones hahaha!


----------

